
Facebook to beam free internet to Africa via satellite - gexos
http://www.engadget.com/2015/10/05/facebook-free-internet-satellite-africa/
======
gexos
Another step from FB, Google etc. to dominate the ISP market and monitor all
politicall and business communications for their governments.

